# New Darkglass heads



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 23, 2019)

https://www.darkglass.com/microtubes-900v2/







https://www.darkglass.com/alphaomega-900/






Darkglass seems to have a stride for releasing something new every 5 minutes. Really cool additions.


----------



## narad (Jan 23, 2019)

Yea, the band EQ looks great. Though I'm waiting for them to advance from "microtubes" to "actual tubes".


----------



## stevexc (Jan 23, 2019)

narad said:


> Though I'm waiting for them to advance from "microtubes" to "actual tubes".


----------



## I play music (Jan 24, 2019)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> https://www.darkglass.com/microtubes-900v2/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And next year they introduce a head version of that new X pedal ?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 24, 2019)

I play music said:


> And next year they introduce a head version of that new X pedal ?



No. They're release the X Ultra Pedal first. Then the head.


----------



## I play music (Jan 24, 2019)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> They're release the X Ultra Pedal first. Then the head.


That's not contradictory to what I said...


----------



## tylerregh (Jan 28, 2019)

I play music said:


> And next year they introduce a head version of that new X pedal ?


Hahaha no kidding hey! X7 head would be cool, but as a m900 owner I would be pretty reluctant to "upgrade". X7 Ultra would be cool, might buy into that


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 30, 2019)

I'm not even a bass player and I'm excited they made an alpha omega 900 lmao


----------

